# Centipede Grass



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

How do you warmer climate hayers kill centipede grass. I am going to re-plant a field of timothy and orchard grass and I have some spotty areas of centipede in this particular field. It is harmless early in the season but grows vigorously and kind of irritates me in my second cutting.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

OK, maybe I need to re-phrase and ask how folks eliminate wild bermuda grass. I have tried glyphosate in the past and had no long term success, just the initial burn down.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

I suspect that you have a seed bank in those places and will just have to stay after it with glypho until it finally goes away. I think it grows seed heads before it grows anything else. I get it occationally in my Tifton-85 field and just spot spray it when it gets any size to it. Our current drought has knocked the heck out of it and every spot I have is struggling to survive.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2011)

3 qts per acre of round up is the magic number---done


----------

